# any southeners going to lister or argc?



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

After  2 cycles here hoping to go to  either lister or argc, probably lister as fsh has been high ish 9.5-11.7. Would love to hear from anyone who has been there?

thanks
x


----------



## Lucille33 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Wanabemum!

I'm going to ARGC in July for a cycle.  Been at sims 3 icsi and an fet all bfn here.

Have you booked an appointment?

lol
Lucille XXX


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Lucille

We chatted before, that great you are going ahead in july, havent booked appointment with argc, have one with the lister in june, might try to get one with argc as well on same day and then decide between the 2 clinics.

Where did you get your hysteroscopy done, here or over in London?


----------



## Lucille33 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Wanabemum!

Sounds a good plan! Are the Lister known for helping with high fsh then? I am having hysteroscopy with Dr Ayers at the Beacon.  Can claim it back on vhi.  He also does satellite monitoring for the Lister which is the clinic he recommends for his patients who need ivf.

lol
Lucille XX


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Lucille

Thats great you can get it done here, heard great reports about K Ayers, have contacted his secretary and will be doing the satellite monitoring with him all right. SIMS do it too but its expensive.
Have heard that argc like fsh to be under 10 before starting a cycle and mine has fluctuated over 10 so dont want to have to delay the cycle waiting for fsh to go down and  Lister dont seem to have any such restrictions but will see what they say at our appointment. 
Best of luck with hysteroscopy hun. 

XXXX


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Girls,
Hope you don't mind me hoping onto this thread. 
After 4 failed icsi cycles @ Origin NI DH and I are  considering The Lister. Our consultant advised to try another clinic as  they are unable to offer us anything different if we go another cycle  with them. She suggested The Lister and a blasto cycle. My concern with  blasto is although we have always had 10 or more eggs, each cycle we  have only been left with two good enough to transfer. With only two good  enough are they not better in their natural environment than out? I do  feel we should try something different but we are running out of money -  should we have two more cycles at our clinic or one with The Lister?  Any advised greatly appreciated.


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi fluffpuff

My understanding is that the lister will only go to blast if they feel they will have embryos at blast and they will otherwise do a 3 day transfer. I went to blast on first cycle and BFN and second cycle didnt have any at blast so had no transfer and for my next cycle an hoping for a day 3 transfer rather than blast but will go with what the embryologist say as they seem to be excellent there.

There is a girl on the lister thread who was with a clinic in Belfast too, think it was Origin and had failed cycles and went onto cycle with Lister and got BFP. Lister are expensive but they have high success rates and you can do your monitoring and scans at home and just go over for EC and ET which makes it easier. Good luck with your decision. Can let you know how my appointment goes on 18th June too if you like.


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks wanabemum, great advice. I would love to hear how your appointment goes. I have gone ahead and booked an appointment with Dr Alison Taylor for 21st June. Good luck and look forward to hearing from you. x


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I'm hoping to cycle with the Lister for one last try.  I had an apt with them last week and they have recommended karyotyping.  I am hoping to get it done here so that I don't have to go back over just for that.  I might have to go to Sims as I don't know of anywhere else that does it up here (I'm in the north west and it's handier to go to Northern Ireland for it). 

Hi fluffpuff - you are like me - I always get a lot of eggs but have only had any for freezing on one occasion - and I've had 7 cycles.  The dr at the Lister was a bit surprised by the lack of good fertilization and that's why she has recommended the karyotyping tests.
Fluffpuff, I also agree with wannabemum - the Lister will only go to blast if the embryos are good enough - if not they'll put them back on day 3.  With my first clinic I only ever had 2 by day 3 so there was no choice but when I changed clinics, even though I was older, they managed to get 5 by day 5 and were able to put back 2 and freeze 2.  They kept one until day 6 but didn't freeze it as it was beginning to deteriorate. However it still didn't work.

I wouldn't begin to tell you what to do but I know that if I had known then what I know now, I would have definitely gone to  one of the London clinics a lot earlier.  Everyone's circumstances are different and I was in a position where it had worked for me on my second cycle - so I kept thinking ah well it's only a matter of time until it works again. It's just so hard to know what to do isn't it.  I got a really good vibe from the Lister and will definitely cycle with them if the karyotyping results are good.

Good luck Lucille with your hysteroscopy.

Best wishes to you all

Leah


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi leah

Glad to hear you felt happy with the lister, am looking forward to seeing them and see what they think. 

Re the karotyping we got that done through the The Doctors Lab in London, had seen Dr Gorgy in Fertility Academy and he recommended it and how we did it was they sent us over the tubes and form and I got my dr here to take the blood test and then sent it by courier over to London, dont know if Lister could do the same type of thing for you? You could ask if they would send you the form and tubes and send them back to them? I also know of one girl who is in south of Ireland and she got her gp to do it, it took a while but was cheaper that way, not sure if every gp can do it but if your gp is good might be worth asking them to check into it to see if they can?

Do you know when you might cycle with lister? We ar ehoping september but will see what they say first off.

XXX


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Wannabemum,

Thanks for the info.  I will contact the Lister tomorrow about sending it that way.  My GP said he would take the sample and send it to them and I would then pay the Lister. I think it costs about £173 ( for each of us) for the Lister to analyse.  I have to ask them if they will accept it in this way.

We were hoping to cycle during the summer but now we have to wait until we get the results of these tests and then we might not be cycling at all!  Once we get the results and if they are good then we will cycle straight away!  According to the dr at the Lister, it can take a few months to get the results back.

Hope your apt goes well.  I don't think they have waiting lists or anything so if everything is in order they might tell you that Sept is ok!  Good luck with the apt!

Leah


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

hi all

I meant to update after the appointment with lister, sorry I am only doing it now.

Was very impressed with the clinic, they were very thorough and I felt very happy with the appointment. I have to get a laparoscopy done next to remove a ovarian cyst and few more blood tests and then good to go for september hopefully. 

fluffpuff how did your appointment with Dr Taylor go? - 

leah - hope you got the karotyping sorted.


----------

